# Spec Ops The Line



## Alok (Apr 30, 2012)

This gripping military shooter was entirely missing from our radar.....i guess none noticed . But it looks to be a great adventure. 
 It is being published by 2k games and developer is Yager Development.  
The game is 9th title in long running Spec Ops series , though i didn't played any of them. Yet i'm excited about it coz me is a over the shoulder fan due to various reasons. Game is set for Windows ,PS3 and Xbox360 on 26 june 2012, yeah its near. For gameplay and plot details read below  

Spec Ops: The Line - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  

*www.crosstalknet.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/spec-ops-the-line.jpg *www.justpushstart.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/specops.jpg  
[youtube]jsaK8qYPvS0[/youtube]


----------



## abhidev (Apr 30, 2012)

is it the same game thats based in Dubai??? if yes then I hv heard good things abt this game...forces you to take difficult decisions n all...


----------



## Alok (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes it is , thats why its banned in UAE.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 30, 2012)

IGN Preview


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks nice. Maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## d3p (Apr 30, 2012)

Ordered this game from Flipkart. Will be shipped once released.


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2012)

story looks nice. finally a deviation from Russia vs US or US vs Terrorist thing and all out shoot-em-up.


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2012)

d3p said:


> Ordered this game from Flipkart. Will be shipped once released.



cost ??


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2012)

^^ don't be such a lazy ass. a simple google search reveals the pricing at flipkart


----------



## d3p (May 1, 2012)

gameranand said:


> cost ??



999.00 - Flipkart


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ don't be such a lazy ass. a simple google search reveals the pricing at flipkart



browsing internet from mobile with GPRS is terrible. I hope you understand.


----------



## Alok (Jun 4, 2012)

[youtube]bIDeFzUSacM[/youtube]


----------



## abhidev (Jun 4, 2012)

amazing!!!


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

Who else are playing Spec ops: the line? I got the copy.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 1, 2012)

I am starting in few minutes. Wondered why there wasn't a thread about this game then saw this. Of course i am the slowest idiot here.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 1, 2012)

gameranand said:


> browsing internet from mobile with GPRS is terrible. I hope you understand.



Hate it when people on the forums say those kinda things. Seriously, why they fck will anyone post something on the forums when they can just search stuff up on google, there could be reasons. Just answer the damn question or ignore it, why act like some smart a$$? attention whores 

on topic, played the demo, hated the gun sounds, there was hardly any punch in them. One of my friends liked the story and suggested me to give it a try.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay, played for 45 mins, what a violent starting. The lead soldier looks like Keanu Reves. Hate the continuous background music. The terrible thing is mouse sensitivity, it was way fast at even 2, had turn down my mice's sensitivity to one bar. Graphics, average. Gameplay is good, guns vibrate while shooting, cool, ammo runs out quickly, cool again. Lets see, just stepped on Chap 3.
One more thing, game loos too easy at medium level, so i guess hard should be where it will played.
Enjoy some screens.


Spoiler



*img837.imageshack.us/img837/9813/specopstheline201207012.jpg
*img14.imageshack.us/img14/9813/specopstheline201207012.jpg
*img837.imageshack.us/img837/9618/specopstheline201207012y.jpg
*img402.imageshack.us/img402/9813/specopstheline201207012.jpg
*img690.imageshack.us/img690/9813/specopstheline201207012.jpg
*img688.imageshack.us/img688/9813/specopstheline201207012.jpg
*img801.imageshack.us/img801/9813/specopstheline201207012.jpg
*img196.imageshack.us/img196/7399/specopstheline201207020.jpg
*img838.imageshack.us/img838/7399/specopstheline201207020.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 2, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> guns vibrate while shooting,



errr what?


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> errr what?



means you can see gun shaking in obvious way while shooting.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 2, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> errr what?


Weapon recoil.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 2, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> means you can see gun shaking in obvious way while shooting.





Ethan_Hunt said:


> Weapon recoil.




Ahh!! Got it. Battlefield 3 does that really well, full body animation with the weapon recoil.
But the weapon sounds sucked real bad in Spec Ops.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 2, 2012)

I am towards the ending of the game. This is one of those few games where story motivates you to play the game. But gunplay could have been better.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 2, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> But the weapon sounds sucked real bad in Spec Ops.







vamsi_krishna said:


> This is one of those few games where story motivates you to play the game. But gunplay could have been better.



 again


----------



## Lord073 (Jul 2, 2012)

To those who have already finished or are about to finish the game: *How long is the SP campaign?*


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 3, 2012)

Lord073 said:


> To those who have already finished or are about to finish the game: *How long is the SP campaign?*


Less than 7 hours in recommended difficulty.

Just finished it, an above average story, gory game, average gameplay, average graphics, bad surrounding audio, BUT a great finishing, i liked that duo optional 
ending, nice.


----------



## Lord073 (Jul 3, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Less than 7 hours in recommended difficulty.


That's a bit disappointing. I expected at least 10 hrs 



ithehappy said:


> Just finished it, an above average story, gory game, average gameplay, average graphics, bad surrounding audio, BUT a great finishing, i liked that duo optional
> ending, nice.


So, how would you rate it? - 7/10?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2012)

Lord073 said:


> That's a bit disappointing. I expected at least 10 hrs



A shooter for more than 7 hours can get a little tiring, Max Payne 3 for example, not a bad game at all but 10 hours of shooting same humans definitely gets tiring.

But I'd been hearing some really good things about the story, so give it a try for that.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 3, 2012)

I completed the game on Medium difficulty in <7 hours. Not that short in the word of shooters. But could have been a bit more longer. The quality of the campaign compensates the quantity, nonetheless.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 4, 2012)

Lord073 said:


> So, how would you rate it? - 7/10?


*6* from me.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 30, 2012)

Takes forever to play in high difficulty. 
Fucin stupid game to play after ghost recon future soldier. It's so boring.. fucin same place the whole duration of the game. Same terrain. Bored of seeing sand 
I changed to easy difficulty for last 1-2 chapters.

Really good graphics.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 30, 2012)

Playing it after Future Soldier is like riding a Pulsar after settling with Ninja.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Irretating background music. But game is satisfactory.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 30, 2012)

This game should be played only if you want to increase your TPS shooting and surviving skills. Gets really hard on high difficulty. 

Monotonous.very.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 30, 2012)

is this game worth the money?? i mean its quite expensive @ 699. was hoping to buy once it drops to maybe 500 or so...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2012)

Its a average game. Not that good and not that bad either. You would enjoy the gameplay however also the visuals are very good. I would say buy if you have nothing left to play or wait.


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2012)

I liked the story very much and the gameplay as well - the scarcity of ammo made it more realistic.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2012)

^^ You like scarcity of ammo ?? Nice. I guess you already played RE games but if you haven't then play them.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2012)

yea RE games tell you the importance of ammo...


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 1, 2012)

What's RE? Royal Enfield? Lol


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> What's RE? Royal Enfield? Lol



is there a Royal Enfiled game  ....have you played it...hows it 

well RE ==> Resident Evil


----------



## Lord073 (Aug 5, 2012)

Does anybody know if there is any way to enable AA in the game? As there is no such option in the in-game menus, I tried to enable it through nvidia cp but it doesn't seem to have any effect on the game at all.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 5, 2012)

abhidev said:


> is there a Royal Enfiled game  ....have you played it...hows it
> 
> well RE ==> Resident Evil



Was a honest question man 
Thanks


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ You like scarcity of ammo ?? Nice. I guess you already played RE games but if you haven't then play them.



Played Resident Evil 4 and RE: Operation Raccoon City before playing this.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2012)

^^ Play RE5. Really good game and it uses mouse for aiming.


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2012)

Tried once but controlling the game seemed harder than RE4 will try it once more though.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2012)

For me RE5 was easier.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 7, 2012)

Uninstalled


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 7, 2012)

after a long time a good SP campaign


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2012)

^^ good but after a long time played GRFS recently and that's why I'm saying this .


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 8, 2012)

*GAME REVIEW*

*Presentation*====Filled with remarkable voice acting and believable characters, Spec Ops: The Line does a lot that other games promise, but fail to deliver on. The story is one of the best of this generation -- certainly of any shooter.*img.cheathappens.com/cf9.jpg

*Gameplay*======When Spec Ops delivers, it hits on all cylinders, but there are times when its faults are painfully clear. The cover system isn't as reliable as it should be in a game like this, and the aiming always feels a bit too loose.*img.cheathappens.com/cf7.jpg

*Lasting Appeal*========The multiplayer is what you'd expect from this type of game, but where Spec Ops: The Line earns its legs is in how it will make you want to play through the campaign again once you see the game's shocking ending.*img.cheathappens.com/cf8.jpg

*Overall*==============Spec Ops: The Line is a bold and daring take on the war game we all know and love that manages to take the genre mainstays and turn them on their heads.*img.cheathappens.com/cf8.jpg


----------

